# Stinky dog food additives-?No ODOR?



## Lovemytessapoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi. My mom has a 3 year old shih tzu that is an inside dogs, in great health, but has a stinky smell like wet dog after she is walked outside that persists until her next bath. I have heard of a product that you spray on dogs food to stop such a thing, any ideal what it is called? I seem to remember it being called something like No Odor. Her skin looks good, her anal gland was expressed by me and wasn't that stinky, teeth are clean and breath doesn't stink, so don't know what else to look at. Vet told my mom dog was perfectly healthy and had nothing to offer to her.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I wouldn't spray anything ontop of a dogs food and if it was something like "no odor" that would make me run.

Do you know where the smell is coming from? Is it in long coat or short? 

I own a Shih tzu(Signature) and the only time he's really stinky is if his beard is wet and a simply blow dry or towel to get the water out and it's gone or if he's actually wet. What is she using to groom her?


----------



## Lovemytessapoo (Feb 1, 2008)

She uses a whitening shampoo. Her hair is about 1/2" long. She doesn't get wet when she goes out, just gets stinky in the heat and her walks are literally to go out to do her business and back in (her choice, not my mom's, she turns around and heads to the door when done). Her paws are trimmed up so to keep clean. Her ears are fine also. Her whole coat just smells after this.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

what is she eating?
Sometimes doggy odors can arise from food, how is her face hair groomed?
I really wouldnt go adding stuff on the top of food to hope to rid the smell, there definately must be some reason for the odor.
However, some dogs just... smell *shrugs*


----------



## Lovemytessapoo (Feb 1, 2008)

She uses a whitening shampoo. Her hair is about 1/2" long. She doesn't get wet when she goes out, just gets stinky in the heat and her walks are literally to go out to do her business and back in (her choice, not my mom's, she turns around and heads to the door when done). Her paws are trimmed up so to keep clean. Her ears are fine also. Her whole coat just smells after this. My mom's dog looks alot like Teddie except she has white from her nose up to top of her head.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

what is she eating?


----------



## Lovemytessapoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Mom feeds her science diet little bites. She has very short teeth and mom has to moisten the hard pieces for a little bit before the little girl will eat it. Her teeth are in great shape without any tartar. Her face is neatly trimmed up and really doesn't smell bad, but if you bury your nose in her neck on the back, is stinky.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

If it's not a skin condition, bad teeth, or an ear infection, then it's caused from diet. I have a Shih Tzu and he "stinks" in comparison to my Poodles, who never smell bad, even when they've gotten wet or dirty. I was told that Tzus do have an odor to them.

Is your dog's hair or skin greasy at all?


----------



## Noel (May 24, 2008)

I have heard of dog cologne that is safe for dogs, and that is what I use on Noel. She doesn't really seem to mind it.


----------

